# favorite movie quotes?



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Curious to see how this goes...we should have some good ones..

Or maybe post a good quote and we can try to guess which movie...

here is one...pretty easy


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

You want a toe? I can get you a toe, believe me. There are ways, Dude. You don't wanna know about it, believe me. 
The Dude: Yeah, but Walter... 
Walter Sobchak: Hell, I can get you a toe by 3 o'clock this afternoon... with nail polish


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

"Try not. Do or Do not there is No try"

Yoda


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

"I live my life a quarter mile at a time, in those 10 seconds or less, i'm free"
- Vin Diesel


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

"Let me tell you something, pendejo. You pull any of your crazy sh*t with us, you flash a piece out on the lanes, I'll take it away from you, stick it up your ass and pull the f*cking trigger 'til it goes "click."


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

"3000 years of beautiful tradition from Moses to Sandy Koufax.... "


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

jaws 1 last scean SMILE YOU SON OF A BITCH


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't know that one Xenon.....

Cheech and Chong...up in smoke

" You wanna get high man? 
Pedro: Does Howdy Doody got wooden Balls man? "


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

"hhhaaa... you hit that guy!"

"hey shouldnt of been standin' there"

- happy gilmore

"african tigerfish... thats an 800 dollar fish."

"try a grand"

"you over paid, haha"

-deuce bigalow


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

predator -[dutch]- been pushing to many pencils dillon


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

darth vader -[YOU DONT NO THE POWER OF THE DARK SIDE]-


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Are you quitting on me? Well, are you? Then quit, you slimy f*cking walrus-looking piece of sh*t. Get the f*ck off of my obstacle. Get the f*ck down off of my obstacle. Now. Move it. I'm going to rip your balls off, so you cannot contaminate the rest of the world. I will motivate you, Private Pyle, if it short-dicks every cannibal on the Congo.

I am finding some good ones...!!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Radio? Who needs a radio?
Jim Carry

Are those your skies ?...........Uh YEA.........Both of them? 
Harry from Dumb and Dumber

Wait Are you guys brothers ..............NO.........................YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Night at the Roxbury

Hey Tommie go get ya fuckin shine box.
Good Fellas

Did you see that Handcannon that he fired at us ?
Pulp Fiction


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee. 
pulp fiction

Vincent Vega: Man, I shot Marvin in the face.
pulp fiction


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

"Women pay me to give them Pleasure"

Have to make P P

Duece Bigalow :laugh:

Dont any of you have the guts to fight for blood.................? Well I'll be your huckleberry.....................Say when?

Val Kilmer .........Tombstone


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey f**k ass, get me a beer
- Boondock Saints


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

deadhead said:


> Don't know that one Xenon.....
> 
> Cheech and Chong...up in smoke
> 
> ...


 dude.... BIG LEBOWSI?

good lord and I thought you were a fan!

"My dirty undies dude..... the whites!"


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Why, it's the drunk piano player. You're so drunk, you can't hit nothin'. In fact, you're probably seeing double. 
[Billy Clanton draws a knife, and Doc Holliday takes out a second gun] 
Doc Holliday: I have two guns, one for each of ya.

Tombstone


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Xenon, it gives me a reason to watc it again!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fear and loathing in las vegas

"like a midget at a urinal i knew i was going to have to be on my toes"


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

All you motherf---ers are gonna pay. You are the ones who are the ball-lickers. We're gonna f--- your mothers while you watch and cry like little bitches. Once we get to Hollywood and find those Miramax f---s who are making that movie, we're gonna make 'em eat our sh--, then sh-- out our sh--, then eat their sh-- which is made up of our sh-- that we made 'em eat. Then you're all you motherf---s are next. Love, Jay and Silent Bob.

jay and silent bob awesome movie

i edited because figured i didnt wanna raise any feathers and why not. but i think u can make it out


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

OK....I'm Reloaded!
- Carlito's Way

U wanna go to war? OK! I take you to war!!
- Scarface

those are my favorite movie quotes to yell at people for no apparent reason.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

You're outta your element Donny!

Shut the f*ck up Donny!

Big Lebowski


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Teddy KGB: It hurts doesn't it? Your hopes dashed, your dreams down the toilet. And your fate is sitting right besides you. -Rounders
Aww, you motherfuckers. Okay. Alright. I'm putting cases on all you bitches. Huh. You think you can do this sh*t... Jake. You think you can do this to me? You motherfuckers will be playing basketball in Pelican Bay when I get finished with you. Shoe program, #REMOVED#. 23 hour lockdown. I'm the man up in this piece. You'll never see the light of... who the f*ck do you think you're f*cking with? I'm the police, I run sh*t around here. You just live here. Yeah, that's right, you better walk away. Go on and walk away... 'cause I'm gonna' burn this m**********r down. King Kong ain't got sh*t on me. That's right, that's right. sh*t, I don't, f*ck. I'm winning anyway, I'm winning... I'm winning any motherfucking way. I can't lose. Yeah, you can shoot me, but you can't kill me. 
Training Day Denzel

I have long feared that my sins would return to haunt me, and the cost would be more than I could bear. 
Patriot- Mel Gibson

Jo: Why do you want this so bad? 
Carl Brashear: Because they said I couldn't have it. 
Men of honor -Cuba gooding and someone.

Its my dog. I'll do it. Old yeller

The only difference between me and that old preacher is that he worked for God, and I am God! Robert Deniro men of honor


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the greatest line EVER said in the movies.

EZEKIEL 25:17..MOST FUCKED UP sh*t YOU CAN SAY SOMEONE BEFORE YOU KILL THEM.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

"Boards don't hit back" Enter the Dragon

"You break my record, now I break you"







Blood Sport


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Brodie: Listen, not a year goes by, not a year, that I don't hear about some escalator accident involving some bastard kid which could have easily been avoided had some parent--I don't care which one--but some parent conditioned him to fear and respect that escalator!

MallRats....


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

These are probably really easy movies to guess, but they were the first three scenes that came to mind. Enjoy









1)

"It hurts. It hurts her. It shouldn't hurt. Her p*ssy should be Bubble-Yum by now. But when this cat fucks her, it hurts. It hurts like the first time. The pain is reminding a f*ck machine what is was like to be a virgin. Hence, 'Like a Virgin.'"

2)

"I have done that... killed women and children... I have killed most everything that walks or crawls an' now I have come to kill you, Little Bill, for what you done to Ned."

3)

" Advertisements have them chasing cars and clothes, working jobs they hate so they can buy sh*t they don't need. We are the middle children of history, with no purpose or place. We have no great war, or great depression. The great war is a spiritual war. The great depression is our lives. We were raised by television to believe that we'd be millionaires and movie gods and rock stars -- but we won't. And we're learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed-off."

Sorry for the long ass third one, but its so damn good that I didn't want to chop it up.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I know the 1st is Resivoir Dogs.... Great movie.... one of my favorites!

I 'm not sure what the other quotes are,


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

"this town is one big p***y, just waiting to be F**ked"
- tony montana


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> I know the 1st is Reservoir Dogs.... Great movie.... one of my favorites!










Yup


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

"f*ck you, pay me"









Goodfellas

lol


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

"Like I always said, put a fox in a hen house and he'll have chicken everytime."


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

"That woman deserves her revenge, and we deserve to die... but then again she deserves to die too







"

mines too easy


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

"You c*ck suckin' c*nt!"

-Some porno movie


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I feel the need....the need for speed.

Son, your ego is writing checks your body can't cash.

Both quotes from Top Gun


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

mechanic_joe said:


> These are probably really easy movies to guess, but they were the first three scenes that came to mind. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1) Reservoir Dogs
3) Fight Club?
2) No idea


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

Total control now. Tooling along the main drag on a Saturday night in Vegas, two good old boys in a fire apple red convertible...stoned, ripped, twisted... Good people!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

> They Say time is the fire in wich we burn


Dr Tolian Soran - Star Trek:Generations


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well I'm the only one here. Who do you think you're talking to? Oh yeah? Huh? Ok.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

"Where's my two dollars?!"

Better Off Dead

I love that movie!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

You're not your job. You're not how much money you have
in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the
contents of your wallet. You're not your f*cking khakis. 
You're the all-singing, all-dancing crap of the world. - Tyler Durden, _Fight Club_

-PK


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

People are gonna die today...im gonna kill them.

Open Range with Kevin Costner. Thats my favorite movie line.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Raoul Duke: I wouldn't dare go to sleep with you wandering around with a head full of acid, wanting to slice me up with that goddamn knife.

Dr. Gonzo: Who said anything about slicing you up, man. I just wanted to cut a little Z in your forehead."


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Raoul Duke: I feel a bit lightheaded. Maybe you should drive. 
Narrator: Suddenly, there was a terrible roar all around us, and the sky was full with what looked like huge bats, all swooping and screeching and diving around the car, and a voice was screaming: 
Raoul Duke: Holy Jesus. What are these goddamn animals? 
Dr. Gonzo: Did you say something? 
Raoul Duke: Hm? Never mind. It's your turn to drive. 
Narrator: No point in mentioning these bats, I thought. Poor bastard will see them soon enough.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> 1) Reservoir Dogs
> 3) Fight Club?
> 2) No idea


Yup, and number two is Unforgiven







The other good quote in Unforgiven is 'any man that don't wanna die, better clear on out the back'







Gotta luv Clint Eastwood.

Ah, and for those that like Fight Club the movie, read the book by Chuck Palahniuk, if you weren't anti-society before, you will be after


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

How did i beat you?....
Do you think my being faster, stronger has anything to do with my muscles in this place?......
Do you believe that's air you are breathing now?.....
Again...

*-- The Matrix, Morpheus*
Oh. Oh, I see. Running away, eh? You yellow bastards! Come back here and take what's coming to you. I'll bite your legs off!

*-- Monty Python and the Holy Grail, The Black Knight*

What is your favorite color?

*-- Monty Python and the Holy Grail, the troll bridgekeeper*


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Movie - Donny Darko
Setting - Dinner table

Donny's sisters to Donny - Shut the Fu** Up you Fu**ass
Donny's younger sister - Daddy, whats a fuc*ass?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

"I don't puke when I drink. I puke when I don't." ~ Woody Harrelson, KINGPIN


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

dont suck any dick on your way to your fu#$in car!!!!!!
dante-clerks


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

"Behold the pale horse. The man who sat on him was death, and Hell followed with him."

Johny Ringo from Tombstone

I like the one Christopher Walken says in Man of Fire, something about "his art is death and he is about to paint his greatest masterpiece" not sure if thats right, but its close

"Say hellooo to my lil friend" Tony in Scarface

"He got hit like I got hit, but he aint fuckin breathin" 50 Cent, Many Men (Wish Death)


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Humphrey: Fudge, Packer?

--Cannibal! The Musical.

[Miller is cutting a piece of meat from his dead companion.]
Humphrey: Wait, you're cutting into his butt!
Miller: Well what kind of piece do you want?
Humphrey: Well not butt!

--Cannibal! The Musical.

If you can find this movie, watch it, its hilarious. Done by Trey Parker and Matt Stone (creators of south park) when they were in college. cannibal! the musical


----------

